# Whats the difference between CJC 1295 and CJC-1293 (MOD GRF 1-29)



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats the difference between CJC 1295 and CJC-1293 (MOD GRF 1-29)

arent they the same thing???


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for got to add, that the website has CJC-1295 DAC also.... bit confused by it.... I just want MOD GRF 1-29 but ive read that CJC-1295 is the same. And ive not seen the 1293 before


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

2


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> sorry i couldnt resist


haha :thumbup1:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

estracted this from another website

CJC-1293 or modified GRF(1-29) is a synthetic modification of growth hormone releasing factor (GRF) with D-Ala, Gln, Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2,8,15,and 27 respectively. These substitutions create a much more stable peptide with the substitution at position 2 to prevent DPP-IV cleavage, at position 8 to reduce asparagine rearrangement or amdie hydrolysis to aspartic acid, position 15 to enhance bio-activity, and position 27 to prevent methionine oxidation.

CJC1293 is a short acting secretogoge, It is often falsley sold as CJC 1295. Unless you have a good source and buy CJC 1295 you are most likely getting CJC1293 which is the reason many people dose their CJC1295 daily just to be safe. because it is easier to make and is cheaper. has to be injected daily.

CJC 1295:

DAC conjugated CJC 1295 (Receptor Grade) is an hGH secretogue that is unique by way of an additional lysine molecule that is added to facilitate the DAC complex. This conjugation makes for a much longer half-life. DAC CJC 1295 tends to have a very limited availability everywhere due to expense and difficulty to manufacture. CJC 1295 DAC is a exceptionally designed peptide and is known for being the finest of the hGH secretogues


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep, so the 1295 DAC is the longer acting peptide. 1293 being the shorter one.

im trying to order of propeptides, but they have 3 options. I dont want the CJC-1295 DAC as i dont need the GH bleed. However Im confused as to the difference between the CJC-1295 W/O DAC and the CJC-1293.... surely they are the same? or am i missing something


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

pretty much from my understanding, i've been intested in running a ghrp 6 and cjc cycle recently and i understand it as with DAC it simply makes it a longer acting version


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

ive sent propeps a message, just waiting for a reply now.... dont wanna order without knowing the difference between the two


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

CJC-1295 without DAC is what you want as half life is similar to the ghrp6/2

With Dac will cause GH bleed and release a tiny amount of GH for a longer period of time normally days


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

energize17 said:


> CJC-1295 without DAC is what you want as half life is similar to the ghrp6/2
> 
> With Dac will cause GH bleed and release a tiny amount of GH for a longer period of time normally days


correct, do you think there is a big diff between CJC-1295 w/o DAC and CJC-1293 (MOD GRF1-29)? I've read Pscarb's sticky and he mentions that MOD GRF 1-29 is often wrongly called cjc1295 w/o DAC. But then why would a site list them both if they are the same thing?


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Dood said:


> correct, do you think there is a big diff between CJC-1295 w/o DAC and CJC-1293 (MOD GRF1-29)? I've read Pscarb's sticky and he mentions that MOD GRF 1-29 is often wrongly called cjc1295 w/o DAC. But then why would a site list them both if they are the same thing?


Interested to know the answer to this also.


----------



## Oggy7 (Jun 25, 2011)

CJC-1293 is mod GRF 1-29. Same price as GHRP-6 but you only get 2mg's in a vial where as you get 5mg's in a vial of GHRP-6.


----------

